# Advice To Novice LIfters



## Seeker (Dec 14, 2015)

We have a few threads for beginners on here already but this is another great reminder and solid advice on how to get started on achieving your goals to get big and strong. 


Take your training and nutrition back to what it was like if you were to train back in the 70's . Train the DEADLIFT, SQUAT, OVERHEAD PRESS, BENCH, CHINS, and ROWS and often. Keep your reps between 3 - 10 on your main movements, but don't be afraid of some singles and doubles.

Eat whole eggs, beef, chicken, rice, potatoes, and oats. Drink whole milk. And chocolate milk. Gain a good 20 - 30 lbs of muscle mass before you even think about cutting. 

I'm tired of all the best supplements, secret exercise, best machine, quickest way, short cut bullshit questions.
Do the above for a good 5 years. Then you'll stop asking questions, because you'll know the answer.

It's not easy or everybody would be hacked and strong. 

Seek..
By Chase Karnes.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Dec 14, 2015)

And cheeseburgers. Lots of cheeseburgers.


----------



## Seeker (Dec 14, 2015)

ECKSRATED said:


> And cheeseburgers. Lots of cheeseburgers.



Lol but of course! Pizza too.


----------



## ToolSteel (Dec 14, 2015)

It's funny, this is pretty much exactly what I ended up doing this time around. And the results have been pretty crazy.


----------



## Milo (Dec 14, 2015)

Must be some mistake. I saw no curls in the list.


----------



## viktor89 (Dec 14, 2015)

lol ... and then don't be afraid to throw out all what you have achieved and start from bottom if 9 months later you find out -your form was wrong. 

example right here. 


BTW bro any advice for people who are already 27% body fat like me? in the past 9 months I gained 6 lbs in weight but that's about it. Body fat still the same as it was 9 months ago and strength went up a lot though. 

Also -rep range is defined 3-10 but how many sets ?


----------



## Tren4Life (Dec 14, 2015)

Milo said:


> Must be some mistake. I saw no curls in the list.



I'm putting curls in my program this year.


----------



## Seeker (Dec 15, 2015)

viktor89 said:


> lol ... and then don't be afraid to throw out all what you have achieved and start from bottom if 9 months later you find out -your form was wrong.
> 
> example right here.
> 
> ...



Yeah your BF is high but you stick to the suggested food groups, add some veggies of course.get dont worry abiut counting macros and calories. Pay attention to your portion sizes anf how your body responds. Over time you will get to know how much of what to eat and you will see change. Focus on the compound lifts, add some conditioning on your off days. Stick to the basics, work.your ass off and change will come.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 15, 2015)

Seeker said:


> Yeah your BF is high but you stick to the suggested food groups, add some veggies of course.get dont worry abiut counting macros and calories. Pay attention to your portion sizes anf how your body responds. Over time you will get to know how much of what to eat and you will see change. Focus on the compound lifts, add some conditioning on your off days. Stick to the basics, work.your ass off and change will come.



This...

I like to get people I work with who want to drop fat out of the cutting mindset and focus on building muscle.  It's a more positive mindset.


----------



## bugman (Dec 15, 2015)

I love this post.  I bought myself a thigh master and started eating salad all the time.  I think that infomercial screwed me out of $30...


----------



## BigGameHunter (Dec 15, 2015)

Old school weight training has served me well.  Thanks for this Seeker.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Dec 15, 2015)

I agree seek. If you know how to train and kill it in the gym until failure (5-7 days/wk) then doing the above is all you need and should help drop body fat in the process..while gaining muscle. Body recomp comes with gaining muscle mass...u train like an animal your body will change.


----------



## curtisvill (Dec 15, 2015)

Getting back to the basics, I love it.  To often people are looking at the quickest way to achieve their goals, they have become lazy.  In a world filled with super size me, Amazon Prime, buy one get one free, and extra large big gulps people lose sight of the fact that changes will not happen overnight and good old fashioned hard work and discipline is the foundation for solid gains.


----------



## Angrybird (Dec 15, 2015)

Definately a great thread, too many people out there think there's a secret plan somewhere. It's simple enough, eat big lift big, that's it. The hard part comes in quality of food and consistancy, that's where I see most people fail, they give it like a solid couple of weeks then they fall off, or they program jump because the one they're on isn't working quick enough so they're constantly starting over. Keep it simple and stay the course!


----------



## snake (Dec 15, 2015)

I agree Seek. Those movements are the foundation of all lifting. They are present in any routine I do regardless of if I'm BBing or PLing. You can't remove the foundation and expect the walls to stand.


----------



## Itburnstopee (Dec 15, 2015)

I know this is asked everywhere, but how much muscle can I expect to gain per year. 20 years old, 175ish. Only trained for a year and 4 months, only started eating <enough> about 7 months ago. And just for an idea of fat gain, how long should the cut take after I've gained about 30 lbs of muscle?


----------



## Seeker (Dec 15, 2015)

Genetics always plays a part to your answer but for the typical person who's looking to gain lean muscle without AAS assistance you're looking at these average stats which go like this. 
Entry level lifter can add 2-3 pounds of muscle mass per month. 

Intermediate 1-2 pounds
Advance lucky if they can add 1/2 pound.

As for cutting that's up to each individual as to what their goals are. I mean many guys like staying lean all year long.  But I wouldn't think about that anytime soon if you're looking to slowly add 20-30 of lean mass.


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 16, 2015)

"Personal trainers HATE him!..."


----------



## Itburnstopee (Dec 16, 2015)

Seeker said:


> Genetics always plays a part to your answer but for the typical person who's looking to gain lean muscle without AAS assistance you're looking at these average stats which go like this.
> Entry level lifter can add 2-3 pounds of muscle mass per month.
> 
> Intermediate 1-2 pounds
> ...



Wait wait wait. Would I still be considered entry level at 1 year 4 months in? I realize the nutrition part wasn't there for most of my time so far, but shouldn't I be significantly bigger at 6'1 and 175? **** worrying about cutting I'm gonna eat whatever moves infront of my mouth.


----------



## Seeker (Dec 16, 2015)

Well that depends on your consistency. I'm sure you've made some type of noticeable gains of some sort.


----------



## stonetag (Dec 21, 2015)

I will second the 70's lifting advice to the grave. All the hyped up bullshiit they heap on people starting out is a recipe for failure, and a very good chance of being discouraged from the sport all together when the results promised never happen.


----------



## ToolSteel (Dec 22, 2015)

stonetag said:


> ....... a very good chance of being discouraged from the sport all together when the results promised never happen.


Slight tangent; THIS is why I have such a problem with all the "fake nattys"
Keeping your mouth shut to avoid legal trouble is one thing. Blatantly lying, and saying people can't reach your level because they don't work hard enough, is bullshit. And it's ruining it for a lot of newcomers.


----------



## stonetag (Dec 22, 2015)

ToolSteel said:


> Slight tangent; THIS is why I have such a problem with all the "fake nattys"
> Keeping your mouth shut to avoid legal trouble is one thing. Blatantly lying, and saying people can't reach your level because they don't work hard enough, is bullshit. And it's ruining it for a lot of newcomers.


You're talking about the outfits that promise results from their products or routines?


----------



## ToolSteel (Dec 22, 2015)

stonetag said:


> You're talking about the outfits that promise results from their products or routines?


That and people that are very clearly on gear but use their "natty" claim to rake in the cash. Like Mike O'tren an Simeon panda. 
What I'm saying is you have people like that, promising these young kids that they too can look like them, they just have to work hard enough and use their bullshit training programs.


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 22, 2015)

Good advise Seeker just wish you hadn't told everyone. I like it better when new comer's think steroids & DVD weightlifting program gimmicks are the answer. This new generation of kids are genetically larger, we gotta keep those old school things a secret in order to keep up with them :32 (18):


----------



## Seeker (Dec 22, 2015)

Zeigler Robertson said:


> Good advise Seeker just wish you hadn't told everyone. I like it better when new comer's think steroids & DVD weightlifting program gimmicks are the answer. This new generation of kids are genetically larger, we gotta keep those old school things a secret in order to keep up with them :32 (18):


I wonder how bigger  I would have gotten if there was hormones in my food when I was young.


----------



## saltylifter (Jan 10, 2016)

Great advice. The meat and butter to it all training. Eat, train and gain weight then cut.


----------



## AlphaD (Jan 11, 2016)

Great post Seek.   Too much confusion on the extended exercise list that gets many Novice and Intermediates confused.  Stick to the basics and you will get the best results for your body as long as you diet is keyed in on what your goals are.........................

And I didnt see Pop Tarts on that food list.....wth!  That is the foundation of the nutritional aspect of diet!


----------



## saltylifter (Jan 13, 2016)

in any sport nutrition is the golden ticket. learn your body and what to put in it and then learn how to lift using good form.
Give that the time it needs and you will become a bad ass lifter.
along with learning from people that have done it for years.


----------



## Mythos (Jan 13, 2016)

One thing I always tell people is to find the type of training that you find enjoyable and fun.. because let's be honest, a huge part of the struggle for beginners is just sticking with any program long enough to see results and stay motivated.


----------



## flabbyfatchest (Jan 18, 2016)

Seeker said:


> We have a few threads for beginners on here already but this is another great reminder and solid advice on how to get started on achieving your goals to get big and strong.
> 
> 
> Take your training and nutrition back to what it was like if you were to train back in the 70's . Train the DEADLIFT, SQUAT, OVERHEAD PRESS, BENCH, CHINS, and ROWS and often. Keep your reps between 3 - 10 on your main movements, but don't be afraid of some singles and doubles.
> ...



Have an alternative to bench? 

Had three surgeries on my right shoulder, newest one was a latarjet if anyone is curious, due to epilepsy and Bench Press is literally the only movement so far I have found that causes me pain. I can lift off ok but the pain really comes on strong when the bar gets near chest level. 

Do you know any single, or multiple, exercise(s) that can duplicate what a bench can without actually doing a bench? Floor dumbbell press?


----------



## Seeker (Jan 18, 2016)

Well not sure if dips or incline would avoid your pain but they would be great alternatives. You have to try different variations to see what will work. Even machines where you sit up right if that would work.


----------



## flabbyfatchest (Jan 18, 2016)

Seeker said:


> Well not sure if dips or incline would avoid your pain but they would be great alternatives. You have to try different variations to see what will work. Even machines where you sit up right if that would work.



Can't do dips right now, not strong enough and I'm too heavy. I'll try incline.

What specific machines would you recommend?


----------



## Seeker (Jan 18, 2016)

You can try any of the pec machines. Incline, flat, even the decline. I would never recommend machines to a beginner but your case is an injury so try em all.


----------

